
Show HN: Record your Android screen with "scrcpy --record file.mp4" - rom1v
https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/blob/master/README.md#record-screen
======
rom1v
Thanks to the initial work submitted by igorinov via a pull request
([https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/pull/292](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy/pull/292)),
scrcpy now provides an option to record the device screen to a video file:

    
    
        scrcpy --record file.mp4
    

The device is mirrored on the computer and can be controlled via keyboard and
mouse, as usual.

If the device is rotated during recording, the recorded video is also rotated
(its dimensions change). It seems to work correctly in video players (vlc, mpv
and even firefox).

